# LR 3 b2 crashing...crashing...crashing....



## GadgetRick (Apr 21, 2010)

So, been using LR 3 b2 for quite some time now with no problems. Today, for some reason, it's just been crashing over and over and over again. Either that, or it will just stop responding and I'll have to force quit.

When this occurs, I'm exporting files to my SmugMug account (using the SmugMug plugin. The only thing I can think of that I changed is I installed the latest MacOS security update (running most recent OS) which I did this morning. I don't know if this is causing a problem with LR or with the SmugMug plugin.

Anyone else experiencing anything like this? It's killing me as I'm trying to upload photos I shot of a christening I shot yesterday. I'm going to have to bring them into LR2 and go from there for now I guess.

Thanks.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 21, 2010)

I doubt the SmugMug plugin is certified with a Beta release of lightroom.


----------



## areohbee (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep - plugin support in Lr3b2 is iffy.

But, can't you just export them to your hard disk from Lr3b2, then upload using some other tool?


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, did more troubleshooting last night. The SM plugin is ok for the beta and I did try exporting to my HD, same problem. Been working fine up until yesterday morning. I can't find any reports of problems with the security update Apple released but that's the only thing I changed on the computer since the last time it worked properly (i.e. the day before).

Tried reinstalling LR3 but still got the same thing.

Stumped on this one...


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, after further review it wasn't a LR problem or a SM plugin problem. Something with my system. I wiped everything and did a clean install this morning (oh joy!) and it seems to work fine now.


----------



## areohbee (Apr 21, 2010)

Good news! - thanks for the update.


----------



## GadgetRick (May 4, 2010)

Ok, after the clean reinstall of everything on my iMac, LR3 seems to be working much better...most of the time. I still get crashes when exporting things (doesn't matter where it's getting exported to. Seems to happen after I've been working in LR for a while and have been exporting things. Seems like there's something going on which adds up and eventually it just crashes.

I don't have much of anything installed on the computer so I'm not sure what it could be conflicting with. Once I restart the computer it works fine for a while.

I can always tell it's about to happen. Normally, it exports pretty quickly. After a while, it starts to take a longer time to export. When it gets ridiculously slow, I know it's only a matter of time before it crashes.

Hoping this gets fixed in the pay-for version.


----------



## areohbee (May 4, 2010)

I don't think Adobe has given as much attention to exporting as other things in the beta - its a bit buggy for me too. I do know that they reworked some things lua/plugin/export &lt;---&gt; Lightroom-core-wise to try and better insulate Lightroom proper from rogue plugins, and the export module works kinda like a plugin. So, I think there will be a net improvement at some point. +1 vote: improved export reliability in the final release.

Rob


----------



## GadgetRick (May 4, 2010)

[quote author=areohbee link=topic=9617.msg66''6#msg66''6 date=1273''2698]
I don't think Adobe has given as much attention to exporting as other things in the beta - its a bit buggy for me too. I do know that they reworked some things lua/plugin/export &lt;---&gt; Lightroom-core-wise to try and better insulate Lightroom proper from rogue plugins, and the export module works kinda like a plugin. So, I think there will be a net improvement at some point. +1 vote: improved export reliability in the final release.

Rob
[/quote]
I hope so. Although this just started all of a sudden. Worked fine for the first month (or so) after I installed LR3.


----------



## areohbee (May 4, 2010)

> I hope so. Although this just started all of a sudden. Worked fine for the first month (or so) after I installed LR3.



Try optimizing your catalog if you haven't already.


----------



## GadgetRick (May 6, 2010)

Optimizing...hmm, let me give that a shot and see if it helps. Although, again, it's strange because it started all of a sudden, then I wiped everything so I'm working with a clean catalog. But, hey, I've seen stranger things happen. 

I'll certainly give it a shot. Got nothing to lose...

Thanks.


----------



## areohbee (May 6, 2010)

[quote author=GadgetRick link=topic=9617.msg66149#msg66149 date=12731799'7]
Optimizing...hmm, let me give that a shot and see if it helps. Although, again, it's strange because it started all of a sudden, then I wiped everything so I'm working with a clean catalog. But, hey, I've seen stranger things happen. : 

I'll certainly give it a shot. Got nothing to lose...

Thanks.
[/quote]
I'll be curious to hear if catalog optimization has any effect in your case - or if anything else you find does...


----------



## GadgetRick (May 12, 2010)

Catalog optimization has had no effect on the crashes. They still happen too frequently. Always when I'm exporting something. Usually when I've worked in LR for a while and exported a few times but there doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to it.

Frustrating really...


----------



## areohbee (May 12, 2010)

Hmmmm - Where's the Lightroom Queen when you need her?


----------



## GadgetRick (May 16, 2010)

So is anyone else experiencing these crashes? I'm constantly getting LR crashing when exporting--doesn't matter where I'm exporting to. Doesn't do it ALL of the time but it does it quite often. I cringe when I have to export more than a handful of files at once. It's gotten incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2010)

Ooooooh hello, sorry, little otherwise occupied at the moment.

Rick, I've only skimmed the thread quickly, but have you tried trashing the preferences yet? And if you keep an eye on Activity Monitor, is it maxing out the RAM or anything like that?


----------



## areohbee (May 16, 2010)

Lr3b2 does crash on me during export sometimes, but much less than half the time. If it was working more reliably, then it changed - you've hit a bug that can't seem to find its way back out. I can only suggest things like re-installing and trashing all your lr3-data in between, in the hopes of getting back to where you were before the problem started, then work your way back and hope the bug doesn't resurface, or if it does, you see a pattern, and so can recreate/report...

Probably not much help, but its my best whack for now...

Deepest sympathy,
Rob


----------



## GadgetRick (May 17, 2010)

The problem is this all started a while back. It crashed EVERYTIME I tried to export. Wound up doing a full clean format and reinstall of my whole system (I'm on an iMac). Worked perfectly fine before then, just started crashing out of the blue.

When I reinstalled LR3 it seemed to work much better (faster, etc) but soon I had it crashing every so often. Annoying but it was definately less than half the time. Now, it's crashing more and more. In fact, trying to export about 15' files do a folder to burn a disc and it seems to crash every time now. It's really gotten quite frustrating. But I can't go back to LR2 now that I've gotten used to the great things in LR3. When are they going to make this a REAL product and how does one report bugs like this? I get a dialog with a bunch of code but that gets sent to Apple, and I'm guessing, a black hole.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 17, 2010)

I haven't had a single crash in LR Beta.... but I don't have any plug-ins installed as they are not supported yet.


----------



## areohbee (May 17, 2010)

[quote author=GadgetRick link=topic=9617.msg666'3#msg666'3 date=1274'52829]
The problem is this all started a while back. It crashed EVERYTIME I tried to export. Wound up doing a full clean format and reinstall of my whole system (I'm on an iMac). Worked perfectly fine before then, just started crashing out of the blue.

When I reinstalled LR3 it seemed to work much better (faster, etc) but soon I had it crashing every so often. Annoying but it was definately less than half the time. Now, it's crashing more and more. In fact, trying to export about 15' files do a folder to burn a disc and it seems to crash every time now. It's really gotten quite frustrating. But I can't go back to LR2 now that I've gotten used to the great things in LR3. When are they going to make this a REAL product and how does one report bugs like this? I get a dialog with a bunch of code but that gets sent to Apple, and I'm guessing, a black hole.


[/quote]

Have you tried the publishing feature yet? - I wonder if it would have the same problems. Anyway, there's a FR/Bug-Report Link at the top of this page if you're ready to submit an official form to Adobe.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=9617.msg66598#msg66598 date=1274'42925]
Rick, I've only skimmed the thread quickly, but have you tried trashing the preferences yet? And if you keep an eye on Activity Monitor, is it maxing out the RAM or anything like that?
[/quote]


----------



## GadgetRick (May 22, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=9617.msg666'5#msg666'5 date=1274'55839]
I haven't had a single crash in LR Beta.... but I don't have any plug-ins installed as they are not supported yet.
[/quote]
This is happening even when exporting to disc.


----------



## GadgetRick (May 22, 2010)

[quote author=areohbee link=topic=9617.msg66611#msg66611 date=1274'59253]
Have you tried the publishing feature yet? - I wonder if it would have the same problems. Anyway, there's a FR/Bug-Report Link at the top of this page if you're ready to submit an official form to Adobe.
[/quote]
Haven't tried the publishing feature so I can't comment on that.

I'm quite ready to send a bug report in. This is quite frustrating. Thanks.


----------



## GadgetRick (May 22, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=9617.msg6662'#msg6662' date=1274'84888]
[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=9617.msg66598#msg66598 date=1274'42925]
Rick, I've only skimmed the thread quickly, but have you tried trashing the preferences yet? And if you keep an eye on Activity Monitor, is it maxing out the RAM or anything like that?
[/quote]
[/quote]
As I mentioned, this happened right after a clean install of the WHOLE system plus apps. So I don't think this is a corrupt preferences issue but I'll give it a shot.

I'll have to keep the Activity Monitor running and see what it's doing the next time it crashes.


----------



## GadgetRick (May 22, 2010)

[quote author=areohbee link=topic=9617.msg66611#msg66611 date=1274'59253]
 Anyway, there's a FR/Bug-Report Link at the top of this page if you're ready to submit an official form to Adobe.
[/quote]
Not seeing this link. Can you post the link?

Thanks.


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 21, 2010)

So, been using LR 3 b2 for quite some time now with no problems. Today, for some reason, it's just been crashing over and over and over again. Either that, or it will just stop responding and I'll have to force quit.

When this occurs, I'm exporting files to my SmugMug account (using the SmugMug plugin. The only thing I can think of that I changed is I installed the latest MacOS security update (running most recent OS) which I did this morning. I don't know if this is causing a problem with LR or with the SmugMug plugin.

Anyone else experiencing anything like this? It's killing me as I'm trying to upload photos I shot of a christening I shot yesterday. I'm going to have to bring them into LR2 and go from there for now I guess.

Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 22, 2010)

Link is Official Feature Request/Bug Report Form


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 22, 2010)

[quote author=GadgetRick link=topic=9617.msg66882#msg66882 date=1274537297]
As I mentioned, this happened right after a clean install of the WHOLE system plus apps. So I don't think this is a corrupt preferences issue but I'll give it a shot.
[/quote]

This makes me think it could be related to hardware or a driver....


----------



## GadgetRick (May 24, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=9617.msg66887#msg66887 date=1274555878]
Link is Official Feature Request/Bug Report Form
[/quote]
Thanks. Unfortunately, there is no selection for Lightroom.


----------



## GadgetRick (May 24, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=9617.msg66891#msg66891 date=127456'384]
[quote author=GadgetRick link=topic=9617.msg66882#msg66882 date=1274537297]
As I mentioned, this happened right after a clean install of the WHOLE system plus apps. So I don't think this is a corrupt preferences issue but I'll give it a shot.
[/quote]

This makes me think it could be related to hardware or a driver....
[/quote]
Certainly possible. Just don't know how to track it down. :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2010)

It's under it's proper name of Photoshop Lightroom Rick.


----------

